# Best gun for an old lady with RA



## Grace

I want a gun. I have one....357 magnum. Revolver. But I want another one. Not with a clip cuz i hear they jam a lot? Nothing huge. Something smallish. 22 is ok cuz I have ammo for it.
So what is the best gun to get that isnt too expensive? Middle range in price. Reliable. Easy to handle, not huge.


----------



## boedicca

I'd get a lightweight 5 shot .38 Smith and Wesson that fits in a purse.


----------



## Grace

What did it cost you? Ive been considering a 38. Some cop in town wants to buy my 357 but I dont wanna sell it.


----------



## boedicca

IMEURU said:


> What did it cost you? Ive been considering a 38. Some cop in town wants to buy my 357 but I dont wanna sell it.



Mine was a gift in the mid-90s; it's similar to this one (which is listed at $575)

https://www.hyattgunstore.com/smith...-revolver-with-crimson-trace-laser-grips.html


----------



## xsited1

IMEURU said:


> I want a gun. I have one....357 magnum. Revolver. But I want another one. Not with a clip cuz i hear they jam a lot? Nothing huge. Something smallish. 22 is ok cuz I have ammo for it.
> So what is the best gun to get that isnt too expensive? Middle range in price. Reliable. Easy to handle, not huge.



North American Arms

If I were you, I'd get a semi-auto in the .380 range.


----------



## Grace

I like that 38...but I dont like the price at all. The 22 is more within my budget. But Id rather the 38.


----------



## boedicca

I'm sure there are other 38s.   I posted the link to show you what a small one looks like.

Some gun stores sell good used guns - that might be an option for you.

Here's a lower priced version at $359

http://www.gunsamerica.com/95147409...cket-Pistols/S_W_642_Airweight_2_38SPL_NE.htm


----------



## Grace

Then again...the 22 looks pretty damn good to fit my hand and tender fingerjoints.


----------



## xsited1

IMEURU said:


> Then again...the 22 looks pretty damn good to fit my hand and tender fingerjoints.



Try one of these:

Kel-Tec P-3AT, The Ideal Pocket Gun

You can usually get them for $250 or less.  They do have a kick to them and I'm not too fond of the trigger, but they are easy to conceal and usually reliable if you clean them after each trip to the range (which you should do anyway ).


----------



## Midnight Marauder

IMEURU said:


> Then again...the 22 looks pretty damn good to fit my hand and tender fingerjoints.


The 22 doesn't have any stopping power. If you're looking to stop a person, as in a home invasion? It all depends on what you want the weapon to be able to actually do.


----------



## Brewbrother

IMEURU said:


> I want a gun. I have one....357 magnum. Revolver. But I want another one. Not with a clip cuz i hear they jam a lot? Nothing huge. Something smallish. 22 is ok cuz I have ammo for it.
> So what is the best gun to get that isnt too expensive? Middle range in price. Reliable. Easy to handle, not huge.



.22 is not a self defense round. Since you eliminated semi autos and you have grip issues,38sp would be the obvious choice. Smith and Wesson airmate, chief special, body guard, model 12. Colt detective model. I have a charter arms body guard in 38 sp that I CC with reguarly. If you look at Charter Arms look for the older models made in Bridgeport Con. They first few years they did make some reliable handguns. How about 12 ga. shotgun??
Just as an example. The sound of a shell  being racked gets a criminals undivided attention. your mileage may vary.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Brewbrother said:


> The sound of a shell  being racked gets a criminals undivided attention.


Yeah, it tells them to start shooting now and what direction to shoot at.


----------



## xsited1

Brewbrother said:


> IMEURU said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want a gun. I have one....357 magnum. Revolver. But I want another one. Not with a clip cuz i hear they jam a lot? Nothing huge. Something smallish. 22 is ok cuz I have ammo for it.
> So what is the best gun to get that isnt too expensive? Middle range in price. Reliable. Easy to handle, not huge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .22 is not a self defense round. Since you eliminated semi autos and you have grip issues,38sp would be the obvious choice. Smith and Wesson airmate, chief special, body guard, model 12. Colt detective model. I have a charter arms body guard in 38 sp that I CC with reguarly. If you look at Charter Arms look for the older models made in Bridgeport Con. They first few years they did make some reliable handguns. How about 12 ga. shotgun??
> Just as an example. The sound of a shell  being racked gets a criminals undivided attention. your mileage may vary.
Click to expand...


That model shotgun always hurts my wrist when I shoot it.


----------



## liebuster

Brewbrother said:


> IMEURU said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want a gun. I have one....357 magnum. Revolver. But I want another one. Not with a clip cuz i hear they jam a lot? Nothing huge. Something smallish. 22 is ok cuz I have ammo for it.
> So what is the best gun to get that isnt too expensive? Middle range in price. Reliable. Easy to handle, not huge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .22 is not a self defense round. Since you eliminated semi autos and you have grip issues,38sp would be the obvious choice. Smith and Wesson airmate, chief special, body guard, model 12. Colt detective model. I have a charter arms body guard in 38 sp that I CC with reguarly. If you look at Charter Arms look for the older models made in Bridgeport Con. They first few years they did make some reliable handguns. How about 12 ga. shotgun??
> Just as an example. The sound of a shell  being racked gets a criminals undivided attention. your mileage may vary.
Click to expand...


That is not what a old lady needs. Personally that little keltec is a good one or if its strictly a home defense gun get some sort of small pistol cartridge carbine. 

Oh and I have racked a shot gun many times around people and they did NOT start fleeing in terror.


----------



## finebead

Brewbrother said:


> IMEURU said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want a gun. I have one....357 magnum. Revolver. But I want another one. Not with a clip cuz i hear they jam a lot? Nothing huge. Something smallish. 22 is ok cuz I have ammo for it.
> So what is the best gun to get that isnt too expensive? Middle range in price. Reliable. Easy to handle, not huge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .22 is not a self defense round. Since you eliminated semi autos and you have grip issues,*38sp would be the obvious choice. Smith and Wesson airmate, chief special, body guard, model 12. Colt detective model.* I have a charter arms body guard in 38 sp that I CC with reguarly. If you look at Charter Arms look for the older models made in Bridgeport Con. They first few years they did make some reliable handguns. How about 12 ga. shotgun??
> Just as an example. The sound of a shell  being racked gets a criminals undivided attention. your mileage may vary.
Click to expand...


I second Brewbrother's advice.  Boedicca has a link to the model I like, the one that does NOT have an external hammer; that way it is more likely to come out of a purse or pocket without getting caught on the hammer.

All modern revolvers come with "Lawyer trigger pull", i.e. TOO HEAVY.  Consider taking it to a REPUTABLE gunsmith and having the trigger pull lightened by having the action "jewelled".  They take the gun apart and use a Dremel tool with jewelers rouge to smooth all the little machine marks off the moving parts on the inside of the gun, and it moves very smooth.  They may put in a lighter spring on the trigger to lighten the pull.  If you shot anyone with such a modified gun, the lawyers will test the gun and if it is not to factory spec, they could come after you for "intending to kill someone".  You could use the RA defense that you had lost strength in your hand and needed the modification for the gun to be useful to you.  Sorry to have to mention those considerations, but we live in a litigious society.  A trigger job should cost around $100.

Colt and Smith and Wesson are great guns, as are Ruger.


----------



## Anachronism

My current carry gun is a Smith & Wesson model 442 revolver. It's a cousin of the Smith revolvers that have been mentioned by several others.

Smith & Wesson Model 442

It's small, hammerless, will take a .38 Special +P round, and points very naturally, even for someone with small hands like myself. It does need to have action work done on it out of the box. I'm also not a huge fan of the stock sights, and am hoping to get something done to the front sight on my this summer. Unfortunately that requires removing the front sight entirely, since it's integral with the barrel. 

Whatever you get, take it to the range regularly. Learn to shoot it WELL. Learn to reload it quickly and efficiently. Learn how to draw it quickly and efficiently from whatever carry position you prefer, as well.


----------



## Brewbrother

Midnight Marauder said:


> Brewbrother said:
> 
> 
> 
> The sound of a shell  being racked gets a criminals undivided attention.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it tells them to start shooting now and what direction to shoot at.
Click to expand...


Unless they are carrying a rifle or a TT33 they won't have much of a chance of shooting through a wall. So the sound of a shell being racked would be a deterent.  BTW, it was merely a suggestion. As were the other wheel guns in .38 I suggested.


----------



## Ringel05

https://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/products_id/31348

22 Magnum round, around $300 and don't let the small dick compensators neigh say the smaller caliber, ballistics show it packs a punch.


----------



## Ernie S.

boedicca said:


> I'd get a lightweight 5 shot .38 Smith and Wesson that fits in a purse.



They come in pink.


----------



## Ringel05

IMEURU said:


> I want a gun. I have one....357 magnum. Revolver. But I want another one. Not with a clip cuz i hear they jam a lot? Nothing huge. Something smallish. 22 is ok cuz I have ammo for it.
> *So what is the best gun to get that isnt too expensive? Middle range in price. Reliable. Easy to handle, not huge*.



All of that is respective.

Here ya go:






[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8RbL4PwTDsQ]YouTube - TERMINATOR 2 MiniGun[/ame]


----------



## Grace

Ringel05 said:


> https://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/products_id/31348
> 
> 22 Magnum round, around $300 and don't let the small dick compensators neigh say the smaller caliber, ballistics show it packs a punch.



I like this one too. But..I just looked at a 38 smith and wesson..used...dude wants 300 for it plus the 100 plus bucks for registering it plus tax....almost 500 for it. So if Im gonna spend 500 bucks....I may as well get the 38 instead of the 22. But I like the "look" of this one.
Never bought a gun before, and the 357 is in ex's name...I think. Have they always charged for registering a gun??


----------



## Ringel05

IMEURU said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/products_id/31348
> 
> 22 Magnum round, around $300 and don't let the small dick compensators neigh say the smaller caliber, ballistics show it packs a punch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this one too. But..I just looked at a 38 smith and wesson..used...dude wants 300 for it plus the 100 plus bucks for registering it plus tax....almost 500 for it. So if Im gonna spend 500 bucks....I may as well get the 38 instead of the 22. But I like the "look" of this one.
> Never bought a gun before, and the 357 is in ex's name...I think. Have they always charged for registering a gun??
Click to expand...


$100 for registering??!!    Where the hell do you live??????!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grace

California. Unless the old grumpy coot was trying to rip me off.


----------



## Grace

I find it odd to charge to register a fire arm.


----------



## Douger

Ballistically speaking a 22 mag is useless in anything other than a rifle.It makes a hell of a racket and throws flame out of the barrel of a revolver. That's all.
The 45 Long Colt and 45 ACP are probably the best rounds for a handgun to get low recoil and serious knock down power.
357 and 44 mag are good choices but Magnaporting is a big help for........ummmm.......those without very strong hands and forearms.........unless you give a lot of handies !!!


----------



## Grace

I still like the 38...so Ill keep looking. Some old man with scrap metal has a gun he wants to sell so when ex goes out there to fetch the scrap metal hes gonna check it out for me. I hope its a snub. I dont like long barrels. 
If I get pissed enough, I can handle a heavier gun. Tried to open a new jar of jam awhile ago and being new, it wouldnt open. Everyone is asleep. So I got pissed and said fuckit and twisted, bit my lip to keep from saying it out loud and opened that sucker. If I can open a new jar of jam, I can heft a gun once I make myself mad.


----------



## Ringel05

IMEURU said:


> California. Unless the old grumpy coot was trying to rip me off.



I'm unfamiliar with the Peoples Democratic Republic of California firearms laws but the Federal NICS costs nothing.  As for the state...... who knows, they may have a firearms registration fee, some states do.  Now if you're purchasing the sidearm from out of state then there is shipping and a FFL transfer fee which could be as low as $20 or as high as $150 (in Washington DC).


----------



## Anachronism

IMEURU, I would hope that you've looked into the Licensing requirements for firearm possession in CA. They're not very nice. I am assuming you have a California CCW/LTC already, right? If not, THAT is your first step in doing anything. 

As for the "tax".... Here in MA, some dealers will charge up to $20 to run your NICS check. I don't know about CA.


----------



## Si modo

For home protection, I like the Mossberg 500 pump action shotgun.  Good stuff.  12 gauge.  18.5" barrel.  00 shot.


----------



## Momanohedhunter

IMEURU said:


> I want a gun. I have one....357 magnum. Revolver. But I want another one. Not with a clip cuz i hear they jam a lot? Nothing huge. Something smallish. 22 is ok cuz I have ammo for it.
> So what is the best gun to get that isnt too expensive? Middle range in price. Reliable. Easy to handle, not huge.



You should look at the Ruger P series of pistols. I have one that sits under the seat of my car for the last 4 years and has had mo cleaning other then a bore brushing, and a hose down with WD-40. For a .22 the 45/22 is a good one. What is your price range ? A Glock in .9mm is good or .357 SIG if you want more power.


----------



## Mini 14

Immie,
Look for "Charter Arms." They make a series of revolvers that are copies of the Smith and Wessons made from aluminum and cheaper metasl, but they are mechanically wonderful guns at about 1/2 to 2/3 the price of a Smith and Wesson.

If used guns are fine with you, then its time to go pawn shopping. 

I would suggest Guns - Online Gun Auction - Guns for Sale at GunBroker.com as well, but you're going to have a harder time finding one that is willing to ship to California. The laws there are so messed up that even most Californians don't understand them, so those of us in the other 49 just exclude sales to CA resident in order to avoid the liability. $25 to $30 is the going rate for a background check in those instances (we have to mainain your transfer paperwork for 20 years, so $1, to $1.50/year for filing and storing it).

And I would not be too shy of the semi autos. They have more points of failure than a revolver, but for as little as you're going to use it, you are very unlikely to encounter any jams or failures. 

The Ruger Tomcat....great little semi-auto. The KelTec mentioned earlier, I carry one too. Ruger LCP and Ruger LCR, can't go wrong with either. Also look at Taurus for ALL guns. They make good copies of all the popular guns including the Tomcat and the Smith and Wesson revolvers.

Your biggest problem literally is your State of residence. Your biggest advantage is (I assume) that "little old lady who wants/needs to protect herself." Pawnbrokers have hearts (some of us)...go to a pawn shop and play that card (the "I need some protection" card), then play the "is that the best you can do, because I really like THIS gun, but I don't have THAT MUCH money." They likely paid half or less of what they're asking on almost all used guns. Use your charm and they'll come off the price, still make a profit, and you'll get a better gun.

Good luck!


----------



## CMike

For what purpose?


----------



## Momanohedhunter

Mini 14 said:


> Immie,
> Look for "Charter Arms." They make a series of revolvers that are copies of the Smith and Wessons made from aluminum and cheaper metasl, but they are mechanically wonderful guns at about 1/2 to 2/3 the price of a Smith and Wesson.
> 
> If used guns are fine with you, then its time to go pawn shopping.
> 
> I would suggest Guns - Online Gun Auction - Guns for Sale at GunBroker.com as well, but you're going to have a harder time finding one that is willing to ship to California. The laws there are so messed up that even most Californians don't understand them, so those of us in the other 49 just exclude sales to CA resident in order to avoid the liability. $25 to $30 is the going rate for a background check in those instances (we have to mainain your transfer paperwork for 20 years, so $1, to $1.50/year for filing and storing it).
> 
> And I would not be too shy of the semi autos. They have more points of failure than a revolver, but for as little as you're going to use it, you are very unlikely to encounter any jams or failures.
> 
> The Ruger Tomcat....great little semi-auto. The KelTec mentioned earlier, I carry one too. Ruger LCP and Ruger LCR, can't go wrong with either. Also look at Taurus for ALL guns. They make good copies of all the popular guns including the Tomcat and the Smith and Wesson revolvers.
> 
> Your biggest problem literally is your State of residence. Your biggest advantage is (I assume) that "little old lady who wants/needs to protect herself." Pawnbrokers have hearts (some of us)...go to a pawn shop and play that card (the "I need some protection" card), then play the "is that the best you can do, because I really like THIS gun, but I don't have THAT MUCH money." They likely paid half or less of what they're asking on almost all used guns. Use your charm and they'll come off the price, still make a profit, and you'll get a better gun.
> 
> Good luck!



Oooh yeah I love Pawn shopping. That's ware I bought the P-95 I have. The guy actually begged me to buy it . I paid a whopping $225.00 for it. Just get as many in your hand as possible. And as for the background check being $100.00 thats crazy even for Cali. .


----------



## bigrebnc1775

IMEURU said:


> I want a gun. I have one....357 magnum. Revolver. But I want another one. Not with a clip cuz i hear they jam a lot? Nothing huge. Something smallish. 22 is ok cuz I have ammo for it.
> So what is the best gun to get that isnt too expensive? Middle range in price. Reliable. Easy to handle, not huge.



What are you wanting it for? Home defense or taking to the range?


----------



## CMike

20 gauge shotgun.


----------



## MikeK

xsited1 said:


> Brewbrother said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMEURU said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want a gun. I have one....357 magnum. Revolver. But I want another one. Not with a clip cuz i hear they jam a lot? Nothing huge. Something smallish. 22 is ok cuz I have ammo for it.
> So what is the best gun to get that isnt too expensive? Middle range in price. Reliable. Easy to handle, not huge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .22 is not a self defense round. Since you eliminated semi autos and you have grip issues,38sp would be the obvious choice. Smith and Wesson airmate, chief special, body guard, model 12. Colt detective model. I have a charter arms body guard in 38 sp that I CC with reguarly. If you look at Charter Arms look for the older models made in Bridgeport Con. They first few years they did make some reliable handguns. How about 12 ga. shotgun??
> Just as an example. The sound of a shell  being racked gets a criminals undivided attention. your mileage may vary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That model shotgun always hurts my wrist when I shoot it.
Click to expand...

That's not surprising.

The pistol grip replacement for the original stock is useful only for concealment but it compromises optimal control of the _riot_ gun.  The stock those guns come with are best left on the gun unless it's absolutely necessary to replace it.  

The gun is most effectively aimed when shouldered and most effectively pointed with the stock compressed tightly between the forearm and rib cage.  Both positions are impossible with the pistol grip.


----------



## Jos

Best gun for an old lady with BA




Paintball marker  "You Kids get off my lawn" dfut, fut,fut


----------



## Synthaholic

Taurus 9mm Slim:

Taurus International Manufacturing Inc

You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Grace

bigrebnc1775 said:


> IMEURU said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want a gun. I have one....357 magnum. Revolver. But I want another one. Not with a clip cuz i hear they jam a lot? Nothing huge. Something smallish. 22 is ok cuz I have ammo for it.
> So what is the best gun to get that isnt too expensive? Middle range in price. Reliable. Easy to handle, not huge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you wanting it for? Home defense or taking to the range?
Click to expand...


Just to have it for emergencies. Home defense I guess. Body defense. I wont be going to the range.


----------



## Grace

Synthaholic said:


> Taurus 9mm Slim:
> 
> Taurus International Manufacturing Inc
> 
> You won't be disappointed.



Yeah, but how much are they??? Remember...budget.


----------



## Synthaholic

IMEURU said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taurus 9mm Slim:
> 
> Taurus International Manufacturing Inc
> 
> You won't be disappointed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but how much are they??? Remember...budget.
Click to expand...

*MSRP: *                                $483.00 but prolly cheaper in a store.

Edit:  online, it looks like $365-$390


----------



## bigrebnc1775

IMEURU said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMEURU said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want a gun. I have one....357 magnum. Revolver. But I want another one. Not with a clip cuz i hear they jam a lot? Nothing huge. Something smallish. 22 is ok cuz I have ammo for it.
> So what is the best gun to get that isnt too expensive? Middle range in price. Reliable. Easy to handle, not huge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you wanting it for? Home defense or taking to the range?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just to have it for emergencies. Home defense I guess. Body defense. I wont be going to the range.
Click to expand...


I forgot to ask will you be CC with it? And I would suggest going to the range to practice with it. All gun owners should shoot their firearms at least every 6 months. To make sure all  proper tools are in working order. Namely you, your weapon, and your ammo.

If you're getting one for specifically home defense meaning you will not be carrying it with you, I will suggest something that has not been suggested. A Hi Point 4595 carbine. most places you will found them around 285.00 to 350.00.
It's a 45 cal. Rifle but not as long as your standard rifle. barrel to butt is around 17.5 inches. 10 round magazine which is also interchangeable with the Hi Point JHP 45 semi automatic pistol. Which you can get them for around 250.00.
I wouldn't dare trade mine for any of those firearms already named in this thread.





Now if you are going to conceal carry CC I suggest a Rossi 38 special revolver 286.00.


----------



## MikeK

If you want something strictly for home defense, pick up a single-shot .410 gauge shotgun, which will cost less than $100, and have someone saw the barrel off to the 18" legal limit.   Very inexpensive, very effective at close range, and not the kind of scary noise and recoil as a 12.gauge.  The sight of it will discourage anyone from coming near you and if you nail somebody with it at close range, no matter how big he is it will stop him.  

But if you're thinking about getting a carry permit, the Smith & Wesson .38 _"Ladysmith"_ is a very light handgun which is designed for a woman's hand.  Load it with Hydro-Shock cartridges (the dealer will have them).


----------



## CMike

IMEURU said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMEURU said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want a gun. I have one....357 magnum. Revolver. But I want another one. Not with a clip cuz i hear they jam a lot? Nothing huge. Something smallish. 22 is ok cuz I have ammo for it.
> So what is the best gun to get that isnt too expensive? Middle range in price. Reliable. Easy to handle, not huge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you wanting it for? Home defense or taking to the range?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just to have it for emergencies. Home defense I guess. Body defense. I wont be going to the range.
Click to expand...


Then you shouldn't have any firearm. Unless you have training and practice you will be incompetent with it.


----------



## B. Kidd

Boedicca's spot on with her advice. A .38, make it a snubnose. Studies show that most gunfights are within a 7 ft. range. .38 snubnose will fit the bill.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Grace said:


> I want a gun. I have one....357 magnum. Revolver. But I want another one. Not with a clip cuz i hear they jam a lot? Nothing huge. Something smallish. 22 is ok cuz I have ammo for it.
> So what is the best gun to get that isnt too expensive? Middle range in price. Reliable. Easy to handle, not huge.



I've got a Ruger LC-9 in my pocket right now.  

Ruger LC9 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Its perfect for you I bet, the only issue is its a pistol.

Or check out the Ruger SP101.

Ruger SP-101 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Ringel05

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want a gun. I have one....357 magnum. Revolver. But I want another one. Not with a clip cuz i hear they jam a lot? Nothing huge. Something smallish. 22 is ok cuz I have ammo for it.
> So what is the best gun to get that isnt too expensive? Middle range in price. Reliable. Easy to handle, not huge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a Ruger LC-9 in my pocket right now.
> 
> Ruger LC9 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Its perfect for you I bet, the only issue is its a pistol.
> 
> Or check out the Ruger SP101.
> 
> Ruger SP-101 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


Ruger makes the LCR, 38 special.

Here it is with the LC9:


----------



## Grace

CMike said:


> IMEURU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you wanting it for? Home defense or taking to the range?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to have it for emergencies. Home defense I guess. Body defense. I wont be going to the range.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you shouldn't have any firearm. Unless you have training and practice you will be incompetent with it.
Click to expand...


Um. I am not incompetent with a gun. I am a pretty damn good shot too. So...hows it feel to judge a complete stranger on whether she should own a gun or not?
Anyway....it's in the works. And a shotgun as well.


----------



## Grace

Ringel05 said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want a gun. I have one....357 magnum. Revolver. But I want another one. Not with a clip cuz i hear they jam a lot? Nothing huge. Something smallish. 22 is ok cuz I have ammo for it.
> So what is the best gun to get that isnt too expensive? Middle range in price. Reliable. Easy to handle, not huge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a Ruger LC-9 in my pocket right now.
> 
> Ruger LC9 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Its perfect for you I bet, the only issue is its a pistol.
> 
> Or check out the Ruger SP101.
> 
> Ruger SP-101 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ruger makes the LCR, 38 special.
> 
> Here it is with the LC9:
Click to expand...


Oh. I like that top one! Don't want a clip. Want a revolver.


----------



## Grace

Like the Ruger SP-101 too.


----------



## Grace

Ex just now called as I was reading this thread. He is a few miles from the gun store and is going to call me once there to let me know what they are looking at. I will keep this thread handy while I await the call.


----------



## Ringel05

Grace said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a Ruger LC-9 in my pocket right now.
> 
> Ruger LC9 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Its perfect for you I bet, the only issue is its a pistol.
> 
> Or check out the Ruger SP101.
> 
> Ruger SP-101 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruger makes the LCR, 38 special.
> 
> Here it is with the LC9:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh. I like that top one! Don't want a clip. Want a revolver.
Click to expand...


That's okay, neither one has a clip, the bottom one does have a magazine though.


----------



## Ringel05

Buy.com - LG-411 (Ruger LCR) - Ruger


----------



## xsited1

Ringel05 said:


> Buy.com - LG-411 (Ruger LCR) - Ruger



If Grace's heart is set on a revolver, I'd say that's an excellent choice.


----------



## Grace

Still waiting for his call. I'm sure he is busily oohing and ahhing over the selection so it might be half an hour or so. Men in gun stores. Like women in a shoe store.


----------



## Grace

Ringel05 said:


> Buy.com - LG-411 (Ruger LCR) - Ruger



I like that one too. Smallish. Price is right. I'll tell him over the phone the recommendations once he calls.


----------



## Ringel05

Grace said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buy.com - LG-411 (Ruger LCR) - Ruger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like that one too. Smallish. Price is right. I'll tell him over the phone the recommendations once he calls.
Click to expand...


It's the same one as in the picture I posted.


----------



## Ringel05

xsited1 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buy.com - LG-411 (Ruger LCR) - Ruger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Grace's heart is set on a revolver, I'd say that's an excellent choice.
Click to expand...


My wife likes that one too.  I'm thinking about one myself but I'm also looking at the Ruger LCP and the Kel tek P3AT for summer pocket carry.  The LCP/LC9 is relatively new technology for Ruger, I'll probably wait a few years on that one were as Kel tek has been using and refining the same technology for years in their pistols.


----------



## Phoenix

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> *I've got a Ruger LC-9 in my pocket right now.  *
> 
> Ruger LC9 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Its perfect for you I bet, the only issue is its a pistol.
> 
> Or check out the Ruger SP101.
> 
> Ruger SP-101 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



And here I thought you were just happy to see me, Pilgrim.


----------



## HUGGY

I would recommend the "Bushmaster .223".  If you know a good gunsmith it can be converted to full auto.  Whip this puppy out and even the most dangerous criminal will wet himself!

It is one of my personal favorites for both dramatic effect and laying down a whole lotta lead.

Bushmaster Carbon 15 Type 21s Review - Video

I had a run in with the Tacoma "Banditos" motorcycle gang a few years back.  There were six of em and I had my Bushmaster.  As soon as they saw my "little friend" they scattered.  You can take two banana clips and tape em together.  That's a whole lotta meyhem in one weapon.


----------



## xsited1

Ringel05 said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buy.com - LG-411 (Ruger LCR) - Ruger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Grace's heart is set on a revolver, I'd say that's an excellent choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My wife likes that one too.  I'm thinking about one myself but I'm also looking at the Ruger LCP and the Kel tek P3AT for summer pocket carry.  The LCP/LC9 is relatively new technology for Ruger, I'll probably wait a few years on that one were as Kel tek has been using and refining the same technology for years in their pistols.
Click to expand...


I almost bought a P3AT last week, but the price wasn't right.  My Glock is difficult to conceal in the Summer.


----------



## signelect

Please don't get a 22, they will not put someone on the ground.  The 357 has the kick of a mule, I know I have one.  The Lady Smith has a small frame, 38 cal. will put a man on the ground and very low recoil,  It holds 5 rounds, double action.  If that doesn't do it you are out of luck anyway.


----------



## Ringel05

xsited1 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Grace's heart is set on a revolver, I'd say that's an excellent choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife likes that one too.  I'm thinking about one myself but I'm also looking at the Ruger LCP and the Kel tek P3AT for summer pocket carry.  The LCP/LC9 is relatively new technology for Ruger, I'll probably wait a few years on that one were as Kel tek has been using and refining the same technology for years in their pistols.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I almost bought a P3AT last week, but the price wasn't right.  My Glock is difficult to conceal in the Summer.
Click to expand...


Hell a Glock is difficult to conceal when you're wearing a parka.  Might as well carry a friggin' Desert Eagle.


----------



## Ringel05

signelect said:


> Please don't get a 22, they will not put someone on the ground.  The 357 has the kick of a mule, I know I have one.  The Lady Smith has a small frame, 38 cal. will put a man on the ground and very low recoil,  It holds 5 rounds, double action.  If that doesn't do it you are out of luck anyway.



There's always one. 
Let's test your resolve considering the 22 caliber.  You stand 9 yards downrange and I'll shoot you with it.  Deal?


----------



## xsited1

Ringel05 said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My wife likes that one too.  I'm thinking about one myself but I'm also looking at the Ruger LCP and the Kel tek P3AT for summer pocket carry.  The LCP/LC9 is relatively new technology for Ruger, I'll probably wait a few years on that one were as Kel tek has been using and refining the same technology for years in their pistols.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost bought a P3AT last week, but the price wasn't right.  My Glock is difficult to conceal in the Summer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hell a Glock is difficult to conceal when you're wearing a parka.  Might as well carry a friggin' Desert Eagle.
Click to expand...


Yeah, but the women are always happy to see me.  

(Actually, it's not so bad since I'm pretty skinny.)


----------



## xsited1

Here's what I'd like to get, but the paper work is a mess not to mention the price.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOoUVeyaY_8&feature=topvideos_mf]YouTube - AA-12 Fully Automatic Shotgun!!![/ame]


----------



## Ringel05

xsited1 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I almost bought a P3AT last week, but the price wasn't right.  My Glock is difficult to conceal in the Summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell a Glock is difficult to conceal when you're wearing a parka.  Might as well carry a friggin' Desert Eagle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, but the women are always happy to see me.
> 
> (Actually, it's not so bad since I'm pretty skinny.)
Click to expand...



I'm not a Glock fan.  Not because they're bad sidearms, I just can't stand the ergonomics.  For me it's like holding a 2 x 4 nailed to a mouse trap and I'm a big guy with very large paws.
(Yes ladies, the size of as man's hands does determine the size of..... well you get the drift......)


----------



## Phoenix

Ringel05 said:


> I'm not a Glock fan.  Not because they're bad sidearms, I just can't stand the ergonomics.  For me it's like holding a 2 x 4 nailed to a mouse trap and I'm a big guy with very large paws.
> (Yes ladies, the size of as man's hands does determine the size of..... well you get the drift......)



Reeeeeeeeeealllllllllllllllyy?


----------



## Ringel05

xsited1 said:


> Here's what I'd like to get, but the paper work is a mess not to mention the price.
> 
> YouTube - AA-12 Fully Automatic Shotgun!!!



My fav:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N59msUnyy1g]YouTube - Facing the German MG-42 Machine Gun![/ame]


----------



## Ringel05

Phoenix said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a Glock fan.  Not because they're bad sidearms, I just can't stand the ergonomics.  For me it's like holding a 2 x 4 nailed to a mouse trap and I'm a big guy with very large paws.
> (Yes ladies, the size of as man's hands does determine the size of..... well you get the drift......)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reeeeeeeeeealllllllllllllllyy?
Click to expand...


----------



## xsited1

Phoenix said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a Glock fan.  Not because they're bad sidearms, I just can't stand the ergonomics.  For me it's like holding a 2 x 4 nailed to a mouse trap and I'm a big guy with very large paws.
> (Yes ladies, the size of as man's hands does determine the size of..... well you get the drift......)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reeeeeeeeeealllllllllllllllyy?
Click to expand...


Here's his picture:


----------



## Ringel05

xsited1 said:


> Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a Glock fan.  Not because they're bad sidearms, I just can't stand the ergonomics.  For me it's like holding a 2 x 4 nailed to a mouse trap and I'm a big guy with very large paws.
> (Yes ladies, the size of as man's hands does determine the size of..... well you get the drift......)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reeeeeeeeeealllllllllllllllyy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's his picture:
Click to expand...


And the ladies just love it.......


----------



## Grace

Lol


----------



## Grace

Ok....he bought a 38 special, charter arms, powder coat. He said it is light, but a strong kick. I hope it doesn't kick too badly. He picks it up next friday. He paid about 468 bucks which includes shells for Matilda (my 357).


----------



## Grace

He took a pic of it with his cell phone. Looks good.
Now I need to name it. I AM female, ya know. Gotta name stuff.
Hmm. Eunice. Yeah. I like that name.


----------



## Douger

Grace said:


> Ok....he bought a 38 special, charter arms, powder coat. He said it is light, but a strong kick. I hope it doesn't kick too badly. He picks it up next friday. He paid about 468 bucks which includes shells for Matilda (my 357).


A Charter is a _fair_ piece. Don't shoot it too much. Just enough to get used to it.(200 rounds or so)
A 38 really has no "kick" at all. You'll be fine ( please wear ear plugs or muffs) Don't wind up like me
RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIING. 24/7/365


----------



## signelect

After more thought, forget the 38.  Get a pump 20 guage and have someone put a pistol grip on it.  Not a lot of recoil and you can get 5 rounds in the gun at one time.  You don't need to go to the range.  Cut the barrel to minimum legal lenght, I think 18".  Just point in their direction and pull the tirgger, you are going to hit them no matter what they do.  A dead center show is not required.

Good luck.


----------



## Grace

Actually, Matilda felt good in my hand. I just pulled her out of her case (no, she is not loaded) and dry fired it once. Weight was good. Didn't hurt my hand at all. Grip felt good, too. So if this 38 is lighter than Matilda, no worries! I'll know in about 10 days.


----------



## MikeK

Ringel05 said:


> https://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/products_id/31348
> 
> 22 Magnum round, around $300 and don't let the small dick compensators neigh say the smaller caliber, ballistics show it packs a punch.


You're right.  .22 magnum (hollow point) is a wicked little bullet to take in the belly or the face.  It definitely will give an attacker pause.

Here is another nice little personal defense version.  It's a HighStandard, 2 shot derringer with a holster that enables it to be carried in a back pocket like a wallet for absolute concealment and convenient carry.


----------



## MikeK

Douger said:


> Ballistically speaking a 22 mag is useless in anything other than a rifle.It makes a hell of a racket and throws flame out of the barrel of a revolver. That's all.
> The 45 Long Colt and 45 ACP are probably the best rounds for a handgun to get low recoil and serious knock down power.
> 357 and 44 mag are good choices but Magnaporting is a big help for........ummmm.......those without very strong hands and forearms.........unless you give a lot of handies !!!


No question that the .45 is superior to .22 magnum, but lugging around a .45 can be a pain, especially in summer.  The advantage to .22 magnum is concealability.  That's all.

As far as it's effectiveness, you are quite right about the tremendous noise and muzzle blast, which would tend to scare the shit out of an attacker, I'll bet you wouldn't care to be hit in the face or belly with a .22 mag HP at close range.

Would I win that bet?


----------



## Synthaholic

xsited1 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buy.com - LG-411 (Ruger LCR) - Ruger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Grace's heart is set on a revolver, I'd say that's an excellent choice.
Click to expand...

I believe that link is for the laser sight, not the actual gun.


----------



## Synthaholic

Ringel05 said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell a Glock is difficult to conceal when you're wearing a parka.  Might as well carry a friggin' Desert Eagle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but the women are always happy to see me.
> 
> (Actually, it's not so bad since I'm pretty skinny.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a Glock fan.  Not because they're bad sidearms, I just can't stand the ergonomics.  For me it's like holding a 2 x 4 nailed to a mouse trap and I'm a big guy with very large paws.
> (Yes ladies, the size of as man's hands does determine the size of..... well you get the drift......)
Click to expand...

Big hands and big feet - you know what that means, right?

Big gloves and big shoes!


----------



## Ringel05

Synthaholic said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but the women are always happy to see me.
> 
> (Actually, it's not so bad since I'm pretty skinny.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a Glock fan.  Not because they're bad sidearms, I just can't stand the ergonomics.  For me it's like holding a 2 x 4 nailed to a mouse trap and I'm a big guy with very large paws.
> (Yes ladies, the size of as man's hands does determine the size of..... well you get the drift......)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Big hands and big feet - you know what that means, right?
> 
> Big gloves and big shoes!
Click to expand...


No shit.........  and shoes are a bitch!!  I wear a 10 1/2 EEEE plus my calf is almost 18" in circumference.  I pulled 2 weeks of Color Guard while in boot.  I would stand on a desk in the barracks while two guys cursed and swore trying to get the laces on the spats to close up.  They were so happy when my stint was over.


----------



## Ringel05

Synthaholic said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buy.com - LG-411 (Ruger LCR) - Ruger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Grace's heart is set on a revolver, I'd say that's an excellent choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe that link is for the laser sight, not the actual gun.
Click to expand...


I had to go back and look, I think you're right.  That's pretty damned expensive for a laser grip!!


----------



## Synthaholic

Ringel05 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Grace's heart is set on a revolver, I'd say that's an excellent choice.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that link is for the laser sight, not the actual gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had to go back and look, I think you're right.  That's pretty damned expensive for a laser grip!!
Click to expand...

It's $231.40 on Amazon, with a better description.

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Crimson-Trace-Lasergrip-Ruger-Black/dp/B00271ERVI/ref=sr_1_5?s=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1303882562&sr=1-5]Amazon.com: Crimson Trace Lasergrip for Ruger Lcr, Black: Sports & Outdoors[/ame]


----------



## Ringel05

The ISSC MK22






A semi-auto Austrian made version of the FN SCAR chambered in 22LR for around $500.  
I'm seriously considering getting one.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Grace said:


> Like the Ruger SP-101 too.



It looks very nice.  My friend has one and it shoots .38, .38 special, .357, and .357 magnum rounds so in a pinch it can shot lots of different stuff.


----------



## Missourian

Most of the time I carry a Heritage Arms .22lr/.22 mag single action revolver.

I bought one with a 6.5 inch barrel to carry while hunting,  hiking,  fishing and canoeing...something that if it was lost with a capsized canoe  wouldn't be much financial loss and I wouldn't worry about dragging through the mud or falling in the water with.

I picked it up on sale at Bass Pro for $100.

I ended up liking it so much,  I bought another with a 3.75 inch barrel for $160 to carry both open and concealed.

They both came with a .22lr and a .22mag cylinder.

I use the .22lr cylinder at the range and the .22mag cylinder when I carry them.


Sure,  there's a downside to carrying a single action,  but in my opinion,  the pros outweigh the cons.

Cons:



against an attacker armed with a firearm,  you are at a distinct disadvantage...but IMO,  if you are taken by surprise by an armed opponent,  your disadvantage is nearly impossible to overcome regardless of the weapon you carry.
 not nearly as fast as a double action
impossible to reload in a hurry.
 
Pros:



 has the absolute lowest possibility of accidental discharge,
 if it's taken from you by an attacker chances are excellent they will simply try to pull the trigger being unfamiliar with a single action,  giving you time to attack or flee.
 If it is stolen (i.e. from your vehicle while you enter an area where weapons are not allowed) it is almost useless as an offensive weapon and you are not out a lot of money.
 With a little practice you can put 6 rounds in an attacker at 5 yards Old West Style as fast as a double action.
I've put at least 10,000 rounds down range and both are still extremely accurate...consistent 10 ring at 30 feet for the 6 inch,  18 feet for the 4 inch.
For defense,  IMO it is a great weapon,  cheap, dependable, safer
There are probably a lot more,  but these are the ones that were foremost in my mind when I choose it as my primary carry weapon.






^ 6.5 inch Rough Rider (Picture from Bud's Guns)








^3.75 inch Rough Rider with Bird-head grip (picture from Midwest Hunters Outlet)​


----------



## Missourian

Ringel05 said:


> The ISSC MK22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A semi-auto Austrian made version of the FN SCAR chambered in 22LR for around $500.
> I'm seriously considering getting one.



Don't like the Ruger 10/22?  Same result...$300 cheaper out of the box and American Made 

Plus a lot of upgrades out there for the 10/22.






^ I love mine,  drives tacks at 100 yards.  Bought this one second hand already upgraded for $350.


----------



## Ringel05

Missourian said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ISSC MK22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A semi-auto Austrian made version of the FN SCAR chambered in 22LR for around $500.
> I'm seriously considering getting one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't like the Ruger 10/22?  Same result...$300 cheaper out of the box and American Made
> 
> Plus a lot of upgrades out there for the 10/22.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ I love mine,  drives tacks at 100 yards.  Bought this one second hand already upgraded for $350.
Click to expand...


I like the 10/22 but in this configuration which would double the price of the rifle.


----------



## xsited1

MikeK said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/products_id/31348
> 
> 22 Magnum round, around $300 and don't let the small dick compensators neigh say the smaller caliber, ballistics show it packs a punch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right.  .22 magnum (hollow point) is a wicked little bullet to take in the belly or the face.  It definitely will give an attacker pause.
> 
> Here is another nice little personal defense version.  It's a HighStandard, 2 shot derringer with a holster that enables it to be carried in a back pocket like a wallet for absolute concealment and convenient carry.
Click to expand...


I posted this earlier in the thread:

North American Arms - NAA .22 Magnum Mini-Revolver


----------



## Missourian

Ringel05 said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ISSC MK22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A semi-auto Austrian made version of the FN SCAR chambered in 22LR for around $500.
> I'm seriously considering getting one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't like the Ruger 10/22?  Same result...$300 cheaper out of the box and American Made
> 
> Plus a lot of upgrades out there for the 10/22.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ I love mine,  drives tacks at 100 yards.  Bought this one second hand already upgraded for $350.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like the 10/22 but in this configuration which would double the price of the rifle.
Click to expand...


True,  but you are getting a Tactical Solutions precision aluminum barrel (Tacticalsol.com) for the same price as the ISSC MK22.

Ruger 10/22 out of the box $190

Upgraded TAPCO stock $84 plus shipping from [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Tapco-Intrafuse-Ruger-System-Bottom/dp/B0030V7T6O/ref=pd_sbs_sg_5"]Amazon.com[/ame] made in the USA.






Tactical Solutions X-Ring aluminum target barrel from Midwest Gun Works for $176 made in the USA.






Sell the old barrel and stock for (conservatively) $60.

Equals $390 + optics for a new custom 10/22  






^ Found this image online: TAPCO stock 10/22 with muzzle brake but no target barrel​
Just something to think about.​


​


----------



## Intense

Grace said:


> What did it cost you? Ive been considering a 38. Some cop in town wants to buy my 357 but I dont wanna sell it.



You should be able to shoot .38's out of your Smith and Wesson .357. Cheaper, less or little kick. .22's aren't really big on stopping power in relation to self defense.


----------



## Missourian

Missourian said:


> Most of the time I carry a Heritage Arms .22lr/.22 mag single action revolver.
> 
> I bought one with a 6.5 inch barrel to carry while hunting,  hiking,  fishing and canoeing...something that if it was lost with a capsized canoe  wouldn't be much financial loss and I wouldn't worry about dragging through the mud or falling in the water with.
> 
> I picked it up on sale at Bass Pro for $100.
> 
> I ended up liking it so much,  I bought another with a 3.75 inch barrel for $160 to carry both open and concealed.
> 
> They both came with a .22lr and a .22mag cylinder.
> 
> I use the .22lr cylinder at the range and the .22mag cylinder when I carry them.
> 
> 
> Sure,  there's a downside to carrying a single action,  but in my opinion,  the pros outweigh the cons.
> 
> Cons:
> 
> 
> 
> against an attacker armed with a firearm,  you are at a distinct disadvantage...but IMO,  if you are taken by surprise by an armed opponent,  your disadvantage is nearly impossible to overcome regardless of the weapon you carry.
> not nearly as fast as a double action
> impossible to reload in a hurry.
> 
> Pros:
> 
> 
> 
> has the absolute lowest possibility of accidental discharge,
> if it's taken from you by an attacker chances are excellent they will simply try to pull the trigger being unfamiliar with a single action,  giving you time to attack or flee.
> If it is stolen (i.e. from your vehicle while you enter an area where weapons are not allowed) it is almost useless as an offensive weapon and you are not out a lot of money.
> With a little practice you can put 6 rounds in an attacker at 5 yards Old West Style as fast as a double action.
> I've put at least 10,000 rounds down range and both are still extremely accurate...consistent 10 ring at 30 feet for the 6 inch,  18 feet for the 4 inch.
> For defense,  IMO it is a great weapon,  cheap, dependable, safer
> There are probably a lot more,  but these are the ones that were foremost in my mind when I choose it as my primary carry weapon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ 6.5 inch Rough Rider (Picture from Bud's Guns)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^3.75 inch Rough Rider with Bird-head grip (picture from Midwest Hunters Outlet)​




I forgot to add that I only use Speer Ammo Gold Dot .22WMR (magnum) Personal Protection Ammunition.







​


----------



## Ringel05

Missourian said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't like the Ruger 10/22?  Same result...$300 cheaper out of the box and American Made
> 
> Plus a lot of upgrades out there for the 10/22.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ I love mine,  drives tacks at 100 yards.  Bought this one second hand already upgraded for $350.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the 10/22 but in this configuration which would double the price of the rifle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True,  but you are getting a Tactical Solutions precision aluminum barrel (Tacticalsol.com) for the same price as the ISSC MK22.
> 
> Ruger 10/22 out of the box $190
> 
> Upgraded TAPCO stock $84 plus shipping from [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Tapco-Intrafuse-Ruger-System-Bottom/dp/B0030V7T6O/ref=pd_sbs_sg_5"]Amazon.com[/ame] made in the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tactical Solutions X-Ring aluminum target barrel from Midwest Gun Works for $176 made in the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sell the old barrel and stock for (conservatively) $60.
> 
> Equals $390 + optics for a new custom 10/22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Found this image online: TAPCO stock 10/22 with muzzle brake but no target barrel​
> Just something to think about.​
> 
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


I don't like the Tapco stocks, I prefer the AK variant.


----------



## Missourian

Ringel05 said:


> https://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/products_id/31348
> 
> 22 Magnum round, around $300 and don't let the small dick compensators neigh say the smaller caliber, ballistics show it packs a punch.




  Nice.

Need a little longer barrel tho.


EDIT -  It's available with a four inch barrel.  This might be replacing my SA .22 WMR six-shooter.

Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Ringel05

Missourian said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/products_id/31348
> 
> 22 Magnum round, around $300 and don't let the small dick compensators neigh say the smaller caliber, ballistics show it packs a punch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.
> 
> Need a little longer barrel tho.
> 
> 
> EDIT -  It's available with a four inch barrel.  This might be replacing my SA .22 WMR six-shooter.
> 
> Thanks for posting this.
Click to expand...


A lot of people want to poo poo the smaller calibers.  The funniest thing I always hear is "all I need is one shot to stop an attacker".  They obviously don't know about or practice for speed, accuracy and firing at moving targets that might be firing back.  Lower recoil equates to reacquisition of sight picture much faster, especially from behind cover or on the move.  They've never been in a live combat situation.
(Typical news story - 5 police officers involved with gunbattle with crazed gunman.  100 rounds fired, suspect hit once, grazed in the leg). 
The other is "you can't stop anyone with a small caliber round" but when I challenge them to put their money where their mouth is and stand downrange in the line of fire they always decline my offer.  Uuummmmmm.....


----------



## Grace

I just bought a 12 gauge remington shotgun for 250 bucks from my ex BIL. Was it a good deal?


----------



## Ringel05

Grace said:


> I just bought a 12 gauge remington shotgun for 250 bucks from my ex BIL. Was it a good deal?



More than likely.  What model Remington?


----------



## yota5

Grace said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMEURU said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want a gun. I have one....357 magnum. Revolver. But I want another one. Not with a clip cuz i hear they jam a lot? Nothing huge. Something smallish. 22 is ok cuz I have ammo for it.
> So what is the best gun to get that isnt too expensive? Middle range in price. Reliable. Easy to handle, not huge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you wanting it for? Home defense or taking to the range?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just to have it for emergencies. Home defense I guess. Body defense. I wont be going to the range.
Click to expand...



Grace, purchasing a weapon is a very personal thing.  People can give you advice, but only you can/ will make the ultimate decision.  Keep in mind that a handgun is the hardest weapon to learn how to shoot effectively with out consistent practice.  You can't leave one locked in your gun cabinet, take it out and expect to be accurate.  With a handgun you must develop a consistent grip and trigger pull with a grip that fits you.  Even if you get a good sight picture a poor trigger pull will still pull you off target.  

Try this exercise with the .357 that you have.  First clear the weapon.  Then get a good grip bring it up to acquire a selected target with both eyes open.  If you haven't done a lot of handgun shooting you'll find that your sights are right, left, high, low.  Put the weapon down and try this again.  You'll find that your sights are pointing in a different area.  What happened?  Your grip changed.  That translates into consistent inaccuracy.  Only practice, and lots of it will correct this anomaly.  After much practice you should be able to bring the weapon up eyes closed, and when you open your eyes you will be near an acceptable sight picture.  Only range time will cure trigger pull, and breathing issues.

In a home defense situation the action will come fast, personal, and very close.  That is a situation where a shotgun will rule supreme.  But even with this weapon you must practice to be competent. So the range is never out of the equation.  Last, in any home defense situation never bring a weapon in to play that you aren't willing to use.  If you freeze, and the perp takes it away from you there could be catastrophic consequences for you to pay.  

If you're just going to get  something to plink with then the 22 is a great choice.  Whether you select a wheel gun or a semiautomatic you'll have a very comfortable, affordable gun to shoot.  This means that you'll shoot it more, and the lessons learned could be transferred to your .357.  By affordable I mean in  the cost of ammo.  I have a S&W M-18 4".  Used these little K22's can top $500.00.  The important thing to remember here is that good guns cost a lot, and lesser guns cost a lot less.  Good guns will last a lifetime, lesser guns wont.

Since you already have a .357 mag revolver you can still shoot .38 .38 spcl, and .38+P in it.  So I would question the need for a .38.  Another thing to consider with a light hand gun is the fact that recoil can be substantial.  Taking that into consideration the extra heft of your .357 could be beneficial when your shooting .38 in it.

I hope that this helps.  Good luck and straight shooting.


----------



## FRIKSHUN

32 special or a 32 short,,


----------



## smokin_kat

Grace said:


> I want a gun. I have one....357 magnum. Revolver. But I want another one. Not with a clip cuz i hear they jam a lot? Nothing huge. Something smallish. 22 is ok cuz I have ammo for it.
> So what is the best gun to get that isnt too expensive? Middle range in price. Reliable. Easy to handle, not huge.




.22 WMR revolver if you must but I think semi-automatics have less recoil than revolvers (some of the energy that would go straight into recoil for a revolver gets spent loading the next round). Some guns have less recoil than others, even for the same caliber (likewise, I'm not sure bigger necessarily means harder recoil), so you'll want to  try some different guns before you decide on anything. Your grip might also be causing a problem; if it is, you should probably try to fix that first.

Just speaking woman to woman here.


----------



## 007

Grace said:


> I find it odd to charge to register a fire arm.



One more reason I like living in Wisconsin. We have no gun registration laws. Private citizens can legally buy and sell as they see fit, and the state keeps it's nose out of it.

We should finally have a CCW law this year too.


----------

